# Legal Advice forums anywhere?



## Terri72 (Jan 17, 2013)

I was wondering if any of you know of any legal advice forums? It is not related to divorce, but a "no contact" order and trial date etc... Just thought some of you may have found a forum where people talk about these things?

Thanks everyone!

:smthumbup:

Oh...and I do not mean Legal Aid.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't think we are supposed to put links to other forums on here. So I sent you a PM


----------



## Terri72 (Jan 17, 2013)

What a great help EleGirl! Thank you!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

hope they help


----------

